# 48th Louisiana Beekeepers Association Convention



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

The 48th Louisiana Beekeepers Association Convention will be held Friday, December 4th and Saturday, December 5th at the Holiday Inn Bossier, 21015 Old Minden Road, Bossier City, Louisiana 71111. All those interested in beekeeping are invited to join us for the latest on beekeeping basics, honey bee research, pest management, etc. There will be something for everyone from beginner to lifetime beekeeper, so join us in Bossier City. 

A block of rooms will be held for our group at a rate of $85.00 plus tax. Make your reservations by calling the hotel at 318-742-9700, you can call them any time of the day or night. You must mention the LBA Convention to get the special rate and, please, make your reservations early, as November 13th is the cut-off date. A $10.00 registration fee is required to attend (you can pay at the door). Contact Alva Stuard at 225-261-2032 or Jimmy Dunkley at 225-610-2628 for additional information. A tentative agenda will be posted in our November LBA newsletter.

Convention Honey Baked Contest: Honey baked delicacies are enjoyed each year at our annual Convention thanks to LBA members and the members of local clubs. Your honey baked item will be part of our annual honey baked contest, so bring something to Bossier City that has been made with honey. We will have 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place ribbons for winners of the contest.

Convention Auction: Our annual after dinner auction has become a major fund raiser at our annual Convention. LBA members have been very generous with their auction donations. Several items have been hand crafted by members. Last year the Bar-B-Q Pit donated by Joel Carmichael and the Acadian Style Hive Body donated by A. J. and Billie Baham were great donations and they brought in large bids. Regardless, all donations are encouraged and are greatly appreciated by the Officers and Board of the LBA. Please help out again this year if you are able.

Louisiana State Beekeepers Association
http://www.labeekeepers.org/index.htm


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

How many people attend?


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

good question magnetman. 

after years of building fences around Louisiana for those YANKEE beekeepers I am surprised there are any bee keepers left in el-lay. I may attend only because it is a good time for my schedule and I have a place just down the road.


----------

